

Samsung counters iPhone 5S with a golden Galaxy S4 - kmfrk
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/25/4769086/samsung-counters-iphone-5s-with-a-golden-galaxy-s4

======
anandabits
This link fails to mention that it's plastic. Here's one with more details:
[http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/09/25/samsung-follows-
ap...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/09/25/samsung-follows-apples-lead-
announces-new-gold-edition-of-galaxy-s4)

Gold plastic sounds pretty ugly to me!

